

Hmm, not the error message you want to see. - Retric
http://www.amazon.com/
Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
for
http://www.amazon.com/
======
Retric
Not showing my comment on submission but amazon.com showing up as:

Http/1.1 Service Unavailable

Edit: ops see> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=210986>

------
tptacek
Yes, I definitely don't want my error messages trying to sell me a Kindle.

------
ch
The site sill works if you can request HTTP/1.0 as your protocol.

------
noodle
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=210986>

